# Officially - Meet Ivan [pics]



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Say Hello to Ivan XD

He is my new little pet shop rescue, and possibly the sweetest little newbie I've ever come across.

I first came across this little guy in my local petshop last weekend and upon speaking to the manager of the pet department found out about his sad little history. He was bought by a girl who wanted rats, but upon bringing him home soon realised that he wasn't what she expected so stopped playing with him. Then the poor little guy fell ill and became a 'Tiltie' and she decided, when he wasn't getting better on his own and as he was no longer a perfect rat she didn't want him and dropped him off at the pet shop in a shoe box.

The pet shop didn't know what to do with him. He's in a sad state - bleeding quite badly at times from one ear, discharge coming out of his other. When he walks, he's got a bad head tilt which sends him off balance and makes him roll over.

They put him on Baytril immediately and left him in a tank there. They told me to come back next week, see how he is.

I went back yesterday and unfortunately he was no better. The bloke there says he thinks it's a food allergy and that there would be nothing they could do for him. He was going to be left in the tank until he cleared up or died. That's the impression I was given.

My mum asked to hold him, and immediately fell in love (this, the woman who only weeks ago was telling me that I had too many). He sat there bruxing in her arms and started trying to crawl around on her.

We then asked to bring him home, we would take him to the vets, and we were GIVEN him (no charge) right there and then.

In the car home I was holding the little guy. His ear was bleeding a little bit but I noticed the smell of infection immediately. His poor ear smells SO rotten I couldn't believe it! But, it didn't stop him sitting there giving me little whisker kisses, tiny little chin-licks and nibbling my fingers happily.

Amazingly, since I've bought him home, he's acting as though he's always been here. He's begging to come out of his cage all the time, he'll lay down in my arms straight away and start cleaning himself and bruxing. He's constantly grooming me when I put my hand in his cage, he'll try to climb up my arm to come out. He even takes his Baytril in yogurt straight off of my finger!! He is the sweetest little guy I've ever met (and I've met some very sweet characters in my time).

I don't know how old he is - he's definately not a baby, although he's still got a soft babyfur coat. I inspected him a little closer today and he's still got neat little pointy baby teeth too. I compared him to my guys, and I'm putting him around the 6 month mark, with my little guy Taz.

He appears at the moment to be deaf as a post. He doesn't respond to even the loudest of sounds, I can whistle right next to him and he doesn't look in my direction or even twitch his ears.  I'm hoping it's down to infection and once it's all cleared up he will regain his hearing 

He'll be going to the vets on Monday for a thorough look up and attempt to get the little kids ear sorted.

Here are the pics


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

He's so cute!!! *squeeee!* I love the last picture!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Oh sad! But he looks like a little dear, he must know he stumbled upon someone good! I hope his hearing returns, but wouldn't that be interesting to have a deaf rat?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

CaptainFlow said:


> Oh sad! But he looks like a little dear, he must know he stumbled upon someone good! I hope his hearing returns, but wouldn't that be interesting to have a deaf rat?


Certainly interesting. We have a deaf cat - and it's hard enough to stop yourself from talking to him without realising he can't hear you. Little Ivan is very much the same, he'll stay curled up fast asleep regardless of the TV, family talking, Ray's sudden outbursts (usually that stirs up all of the rats and makes them nervous - when he fights Mattie and Taz in their cage). To wake him up, I have to gently touch him, and he's very good already at recognising a finger wiggle means 'come here, you're wanted' so he runs up to pay attention.

My only worry will be that he'll curl up somewhere when I start free-ranging him and fall asleep - and not realise that he's being called to go home again. He could be MIA for hours - just because he's sleeping! It's something I'll have to keep my eye on, me thinks :lol:


----------



## izmi (Jan 14, 2008)

That story almost made me cry. I do so hope he gets better, poor little thing. I'll bet he knows he has a good home. He is so cute too, and his colouring is so pretty. 

He reminds me of my girl, who I got from a petshop after discovering she had a head tilt, and they did not intend to do anything for her. I cried when I got her out to my car. She is such a sweet, naughty little rat, and I love her to bits. 

Get better, cute Ivan!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

What a sweetheart. I'd love to rescue a poor baby boy like Ivan. I hope one day I can help one.

Though of course I hope there are few in his state!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Ration1802 said:


> CaptainFlow said:
> 
> 
> > Oh sad! But he looks like a little dear, he must know he stumbled upon someone good! I hope his hearing returns, but wouldn't that be interesting to have a deaf rat?
> ...


Oh, that would be hard! A lot of times the only way I get the girls to come back to their cage is to make their "food!" noise really loudly; it manages to wake them up, and they come scrambling from wherever they are. I've heard of people having success training dogs to come to certain light patterns, but that would be hard if he was asleep somewhere in a corner...


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

that should be made into a movie.
he looks so sweet, and gentle. obviously the girl before him didnt neglect him enough to have him go completely against humans. so maybe she wasnt as horrible as it seems. hey, i could be wrong though. i mean she DID drop him off at a pet store. but at least her ignorance is your gain.

I'm glad for little Ivan. and hope for the best


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Aw, he's a little cutie.
At least now he's with you, he'll have a loving home and become a healthy rattie again  

Keep us updated on him!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

What a little sweetheart! I'm glad you rescued him and now he's getting the treatment he deserves.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww what a little shame he looks like such a sweetheart. One of my himalayn girls has the same tail coloring lol


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

OOOHHH! Poor thing, i hope he'll be alright! He's lucky you found him of who knows what would have happened I'm just glad he's got a good home and that he's happy! keep us updated


----------

